# I wish I had sentry mode...



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

I've lived at my apartment for 2 years... Charging my Chevy VOLT almost nightly in these spots in one of our parking garages with ZERO issues... Ive had my Model 3 for exactly a month and have charged maaaaybe 4 times and I come out to this...

SENTRY MODE WOULD HAVE BEEN WONDERFUL...


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s terrible! Is someone trying to tell you not to park there? Why?

Edit: also, I wonder if the garage has any surveillance video that can be pulled.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Achooo said:


> That's terrible! Is someone trying to tell you not to park there? Why?


NOOOOO CLUE... Ive left my Volt there for DAYS and never had anything happen. There are like 4 EV's in my entire complex and they don't seem like the type... I reeeeeally hope it happens again after i get SENTRY MODE though.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

And hopefully when you get Sentry Mode, it will be easier to turn on (including remotely), whereas right now you have to remember to dig into a menu and turn it on each time...


----------



## Ericb (Oct 11, 2018)

Would be helpful if it was possible to understand what the vandalism was for.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Maybe they're just jealous of you new tint job.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SMITTY said:


> I've lived at my apartment for 2 years... Charging my Chevy VOLT almost nightly in these spots in one of our parking garages with ZERO issues... Ive had my Model 3 for exactly a month and have charged maaaaybe 4 times and I come out to this...
> 
> SENTRY MODE WOULD HAVE BEEN WONDERFUL...
> 
> View attachment 22223


Woooooow. I'm enraged FOR you. That's ridiculous. So sorry to see this and to hear it happened at your home parking!??! What the hell is wrong with people?!?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've often said that "bad guys" don't have any limits. Sentry Mode won't stop that kind of vandalism, because whoever did it thinks they're _right_. Next time they might bring spraypaint, or smash the car with a bat, and then they'll give Sentry Mode the middle finger and walk away.

In short, you're going to need more backup. File a police report, and also send a letter to the HOA or management company demanding they pay for the repairs. The HOA/management company will most likely circulate a passive-aggressive letter to everyone about it, and then one of two things will happen: 1) ALL of your neighbors (and the police) will be looking out for the vandalism, and whoever is doing it won't be able to get away with it ever again; or 2) All of your neighbors will gang up and express their displeasure at you ruining their quiet fossil fuel lifestyle with an EV, and at least you'll know where you stand.

I'm not quite joking with #2, because it's possible a few residents requested closer reserved parking for their fossil vehicles, and the management company turned it down because they needed to add the charging space, and now they're sour about it.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> I've lived at my apartment for 2 years... Charging my Chevy VOLT almost nightly in these spots in one of our parking garages with ZERO issues... Ive had my Model 3 for exactly a month and have charged maaaaybe 4 times and I come out to this...
> 
> SENTRY MODE WOULD HAVE BEEN WONDERFUL...
> 
> View attachment 22223


Are you leaving your car plugged in even after it has finished charging ? If so could it be some other EV owner not happy with the car being left in an EV space just for parking ?

Again assuming the above comment is valid. Not saying thats what you are doing. ;-)


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

MacInfoSys said:


> Are you leaving your car plugged in even after it has finished charging ? If so could it be some other EV owner not happy with the car being left in an EV space just for parking ?
> 
> Again assuming the above comment is valid. Not saying thats what you are doing. ;-)


I was wondering that, too. Looks like an objection to just being there to park, not charge.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Scumbags, cowardly at that


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

This is really odd. 

Sorry to see this OP.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

MacInfoSys said:


> Are you leaving your car plugged in even after it has finished charging ? If so could it be some other EV owner not happy with the car being left in an EV space just for parking ?
> 
> Again assuming the above comment is valid. Not saying thats what you are doing. ;-)


Haha yeah it was def there after it was done charging... I left it overnight and went out in the morning to leave which i have done almost nightly with my VOLT for the past 2 years... Most people knew it was me with the VOLT and maybe don't know who the "snobby-park here as long as I want-Tesla" owner is.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Achooo said:


> Maybe they're just jealous of you new tint job.


LOL it is pretty niiiice!!! That could def be it


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Achooo said:


> That's terrible! Is someone trying to tell you not to park there? Why?
> 
> Edit: also, I wonder if the garage has any surveillance video that can be pulled.


Ahhh i asked about surveillance, no luck.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Have you tried to remove the marker with anything yet?


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Firewired said:


> Have you tried to remove the marker with anything yet?


Yeah I was able to get the ink off... You can still see some marks though if you look just right. Should be able to get it buffed out.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

That’s good. Sentry mode can’t come soon enough.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Haha yeah it was def there after it was done charging... I left it overnight and went out in the morning to leave which i have done almost nightly with my VOLT for the past 2 years... Most people knew it was me with the VOLT and maybe don't know who the "snobby-park here as long as I want-Tesla" owner is.


It does not make it right to draw on someones car. But maybe a note to say please don't leave it parked overnight after charge is complete.

I personally think the EV charge stations should only be used for charging and if you are done, you should move the car to a proper parking space so anyone else that needs to charge has the ability to do so.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry to see that happened man, I’m thinking it was two people because the p in the writing in black is not the same person that did the p in the other ones. If it’s permanent marker I’ve used eraser board pens on pictures with permanent marker spots and it actually works. I don’t know about the paint though. Hope you catch them!


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Viking said:


> Sorry to see that happened man, I'm thinking it was two people because the p in the writing in black is not the same person that did the p in the other ones. If it's permanent marker I've used eraser board pens on pictures with permanent marker spots and it actually works. I don't know about the paint though. Hope you catch them!


Great minds think alike... I was thinking the same thing about the P's & i used dry erase markers to get it off... Still needs to be buffed to get rid of some residual ghosting. I reeeeeeeally hope they do it again once i get Sentry.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

Very glad to hear you got the p’s off your Tesla! Yeah, we all need sentry mode ASAP. I really hope that you find out who did it or if they try again catch them!👊


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

I would've left the P's on there. Free upgrade to Performance!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

We also can't forget that there's some very specific Tesla hate out there. They might not have cared about a Volt, but once they see that Tesla logo they rage at it. Makes me happy I picked black, a lot of people don't notice it's a Tesla because it doesn't really stand out in a parking lot.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

Can you view the car charging from your apartment? Maybe set up an HD camera to see who it is.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I am not a lawyer and I don't know your local legislation around being recorded without consent. So take this as a thought experiment rather than any form of actual advice, but what about one of these?

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...wildlife+camera+motion+activated+night+vision

$40 to $80 seems like nothing to get this sort of crime documented. And even if you had Sentry Mode, having another angle would still be helpful.

Of course, you'd have to put it somewhere they wouldn't notice. Maybe on a tree nearby or something. Otherwise they'll just destroy the camera too. But if the apartment complex doesn't have security cameras and if management isn't willing to help you with the case... well... you need _some_ way of documenting the crime right?

Anyway, my heart really sank when I saw your photos. I really do hope you find a (safe and legal ) way to get it to stop.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Phalanx.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Defjukie said:


> I would've left the P's on there. Free upgrade to Performance!


I should have driven it before I removed the P's to see if they gave me a performance boost.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Sg333 said:


> Can you view the car charging from your apartment? Maybe set up an HD camera to see who it is.


No I can't, the parking is underneath the next building over.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Would be crazy if who ever did it was trying to leave a message so the guy with the Volt wouldn’t lose a spot... hmmmm. Sorry you went through that.


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

I love this sentry mode feature. I caught someone cleaning their car at work put a ding on my door. I know its a Nissan and have the person on video but haven't seen him since or the car. I guess he realized that I may be looking for him and started to park somewhere else. I wish the pillar cameras were also active as part of the sentry mode.


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

John said:


> And hopefully when you get Sentry Mode, it will be easier to turn on (including remotely), whereas right now you have to remember to dig into a menu and turn it on each time...


i have Sentry mode on mine for 3 days now and have an option in the mobile app to turn on?!? under controls, scroll to bottom... am i missing the point?


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

John said:


> And hopefully when you get Sentry Mode, it will be easier to turn on (including remotely), whereas right now you have to remember to dig into a menu and turn it on each time...


you can enable sentry from the mobile app, its right there under controls


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Quick question:
I discovered that I am able to activate Sentry Mode even when there is no thumb drive plugged in. How does not having a thumb drive plugged in change things? If I have no thumb drive or if thumb drive becomes full, does it then become a limited sentry mode which only provides all the noise and warnings but no recordings?


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Achooo said:


> Quick question:
> I discovered that I am able to activate Sentry Mode even when there is no thumb drive plugged in. How does not having a thumb drive plugged in change things? If I have no thumb drive or if thumb drive becomes full, does it then become a limited sentry mode which only provides all the noise and warnings but no recordings?


I think the notes said something like "without a thumb drive the captured video can be accessed by Tesla if they feel like it."


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Man that sucks! At least they didn't scratch or dent the car. Sentry might have helped you catch the person. Looks like a sharpie and a grease pencil was used so it will be easy to remove with acetone. Give it a try, won't hurt the paint if you apply just a bit and wipe away with water.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

atod said:


> i have Sentry mode on mine for 3 days now and have an option in the mobile app to turn on?!? under controls, scroll to bottom... am i missing the point?





BLDRN3R said:


> you can enable sentry from the mobile app, its right there under controls


At the time I don't believe Sentry Mode was accessible from the app.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sentry Mode wouldn't have helped in the OP's case where they just wrote on it with a marker unless they also hit the car or something like that, right?

[Edit: SMITTY points out below that I was mistaken about this. He's right that simple movement near the car is sufficient to trigger video to record.]


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

jsmay311 said:


> Sentry Mode wouldn't have helped in the OP's case where they just wrote on it with a marker unless they also hit the car or something like that, right?


Sentry Mode will start recording based on nearby movement - when the car gets hit is when the audible alarm goes off.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’ve reviewed the footage from when Sentry Mode triggered the alarm a couple of times in my car (it’s more sensitive than the default alarm (or the default alarm never sends out notifications)). Anyway, the alarms appear to have been triggered by cars driving by or loud trains.

Do note that your car may be more annoying with false alarms and headlight flashing when people walk by or park their cars near yours.

I’d really appreciate a mode that was more stealth recording and less scare away anything that moves.


----------



## ElectroJunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

What the hell? People have nothing better to do then vandalize our babies?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I've reviewed the footage from when Sentry Mode triggered the alarm a couple of times in my car (it's more sensitive than the default alarm (or the default alarm never sends out notifications)). Anyway, the alarms appear to have been triggered by cars driving by or loud trains.
> 
> Do note that your car may be more annoying with false alarms and headlight flashing when people walk by or park their cars near yours.
> 
> I'd really appreciate a mode that was more stealth recording and less scare away anything that moves.


my parking space at work is the spot closest to the street, which has a ton of foot traffic, plus those leaving the building and walking toward the street (and the occasional wondering homeless guy). Even with constant traffic, I have been getting just 5 or 6 recorded events a day. (compared to my blackvue with hundreds per day) and they are almost all the people walking around my car leaving/entering the parking lot. It does not trigger for when my neighbor car's owner get into their car. If anything, I think it could be a little more sensitive. (I've also not had my actually set off the alarm).


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Found my car like this after work one afternoon. No note. Sentry mode update landed the day after, so no video either. $1200 part that mobile service wants to sell me for $970+labor+tax... for a plastic headlamp?! Also soon after discovered an interesting failure mode; Front left headlamp is on same LIN CAN bus as windshield wipers. Busted headlamp interferred with and prevented wipers from activating. Tesla mobile service disconnected the headlamp to get wipers functional and now autosteer lane change is one-sided and won't change lanes to the left. Dealing with my insurance is proving difficult to get an approved body shop that will deal with Tesla vehicles in Reno NV USA... suggestions welcome!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

orekart said:


> Found my car like this after work one afternoon. No note. Sentry mode update landed the day after, so no video either.


Ugh. That's a sickening feeling.


> $1200 part that mobile service wants to sell me for $970+labor+tax... for a plastic headlamp?!


They most likely sell the entire sealed headlamp module as a single replaceable unit. It's unfortunate, but common nowadays.


> Dealing with my insurance is proving difficult to get an approved body shop that will deal with Tesla vehicles in Reno NV USA... suggestions welcome!


I'm surprised that headlamp replacement requires a body shop. I would have thought that Tesla Mobile Service could handle something like this. Perhaps call Tesla Service and specifically ask if they can handle a headlamp assembly replacement?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

orekart said:


> View attachment 23802
> 
> Found my car like this after work one afternoon. No note. Sentry mode update landed the day after, so no video either. $1200 part that mobile service wants to sell me for $970+labor+tax... for a plastic headlamp?! Also soon after discovered an interesting failure mode; Front left headlamp is on same LIN CAN bus as windshield wipers. Busted headlamp interferred with and prevented wipers from activating. Tesla mobile service disconnected the headlamp to get wipers functional and now autosteer lane change is one-sided and won't change lanes to the left. Dealing with my insurance is proving difficult to get an approved body shop that will deal with Tesla vehicles in Reno NV USA... suggestions welcome!


That's ridiculous! It annoys me to see that you had that happen and have to deal with it. What's the deal with people? 
As for the headlight, as @garsh mentioned in his response, it's one HUGE assembly ...so I can understand the price tag. Just for an FYI, here is some imagery of one being replaced.


----------



## His & Hers Tesla (Oct 6, 2018)

I hate to be THAT guy but someone must point it out. You did say you have been doing this for months and also admitted that you leave it overnight long after the car has been charged. If this is happening now its maybe because whoever did this probably let the first few times slide but now after seeing you constantly treat the charging spot as a regular parking spot and leaving it overnight they got fed up. Still not right what they did, but maybe you should be more courteous and since you also admitted that there are a few other electric cars in your garage, maybe they would like to charge there. Instead they see the same car parked there every night.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

His & Hers Tesla said:


> I hate to be THAT guy but someone must point it out. You did say you have been doing this for months and also admitted that you leave it overnight long after the car has been charged. If this is happening now its maybe because whoever did this probably let the first few times slide but now after seeing you constantly treat the charging spot as a regular parking spot and leaving it overnight they got fed up. Still not right what they did, but maybe you should be more courteous and since you also admitted that there are a few other electric cars in your garage, maybe they would like to charge there. Instead they see the same car parked there every night.


Unfortunately it looks like the actions are still the same for both parties. Smitty continues using the space as a parking spot even after charging is complete and the other person continuing to vandalize the car. Neither actions should be taking place and unfortunately Smitty using the space as a parking spot is provoking the other persons actions...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Programming note: to see what happened after Smitty got Sentry Mode, see this thread.


----------

